# Yokohamas



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone have these? The roo's are so attractive with the long tails.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya his colors are pretty to he's good looking!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They look cool, but are just ornemental so nope not in my flock.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice rooster.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice rooster. wouldnt fit in with my flock though


----------



## lizzy59 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gorgeous Rooster, my girls would love him.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------

